

Ask HN: what is a good free text / HTML editor to manage website content? - theonlyoneHN

I am currently building a startup website and would like to have a built in text or HTML editor to manage the website page like About Us, T&amp;C, etc.<p>Anyone can recommend good and free text or HTML editor so I can install it?<p>Thanks.
======
SamyPesse
FriendCode is great with the HTML previewer plugin :
[https://friendco.de/](https://friendco.de/)

------
theonlyoneHN
thanks for the input. So I can install this text / HTML editor built in into
my website (admin) so when admin login, he can use it to modify my website
content?

I need something similar to BlogSpot.com when user login, he can modify the
webpage content like About Us without having to install a program on the
desktop, PC

thanks.

------
ericmsimons
Sublime Text is great. Most of the people I work with use it to code
everything from HTML to Rails.

